# Help with albums



## Hardlydank (Jun 20, 2021)

I have another question about personal media. I have a few media photo captions in my album that i need to update or correct but i can't find a way to edit them. Is there a way to edit media captions? If there isn't a way to edit them i think that feature should be added to the site.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)

Please chack the way. If it doesn't work you can't edit that media item. Let me know then and I can edit what you need.

1. Click the Media on the top bar of the main forum page.
2. Select the "Your Content" or "Your albums" option.







Depending on the option you chose above ...
3. If the "Your content" was chosen , browse images and find the the pic you want to edit. Then click it and go to the step 4.





3a. If you chose the "Your albums" , browse and find the album with the image you want to edit. Click the album.





3b. And then choose ( just click ) the pic for edition. 






4. On the next opened page find and select the option "Edit".
5 If there is not the option displayed, click the three dots and small triangle on right for more options.
5a. Choose the "Edit Media Item" option.






6. In the pop up window edit the info you need to. The top line is the pic title while the bottom one is the description for the image. If the description has already been added it should be in the bottom line too.
7. When all is edited, please hit the "Save" button.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 21, 2021)

I've updated the permissions. It looks like there was a time limit for editing. I removed that, please try now. 
The instructions 

 Wurger
provided should get you there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks  problem solved. I thought I was going insane when i saw that the edit buttons were just there now. Thank you both for your help. 👍


----------

